# Στην Ελλάδα οι οικονομολόγοι σκίζουν τα πτυχία τους



## Alexandra (Nov 20, 2008)

Excerpt from New York Times Article: Consumer Prices Fall by Record Amount

In another sign that the struggling economy continues to slow, consumer prices tumbled by a record amount in October, carried lower by skidding energy and transportation prices, and new home construction continued to fall.

Το ίδιο και στην Ελλάδα!


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2008)

Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε «υψηλό» ποσοστό ανάπτυξης, οπότε δεν μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε (ακόμα) για στασιμοπληθωρισμό. Υπάρχουν ωστόσο τεράστιες ομάδες πληθυσμού που εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια νιώθουν ότι μειώνεται η αγοραστική τους δύναμη. Οπότε θα άξιζε να παρακολουθούμε τέτοιους δείκτες, ιδιαίτερα αν αναφέρονται και σε συγκεκριμένες ομάδες πληθυσμού, μια και η μεσαία τάξη είναι αυτή που έχει πληγεί περισσότερο από αυτή τη συμπίεση. Όποιος έχει τέτοια στοιχεία, ας μας φωτίσει.


----------

